# oocalc startet (sehr) häufig nicht

## Finswimmer

Hi,

oocalc startet häufig nicht. Ich nutze suspend-to-disk und ab und zu ist nach dem Aufwachen OOcalc weg und dann startet es auch nicht mehr.

Irgendwann geht es dann wieder.

Hier ein strace: ttp://nopaste.info/072e3955a3.html

Habt ihr da eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

